
Invalid HTTPS Cert for https://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com - sangupta
Site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com<p>Any site that uses bootstrapcdn.com for Bootstrap&#x2F;FontAwesome is affected.
======
mtmail
Most likely related to the intermediate certificate. Lots of reports today on
twitter about
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/status/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/status/)

~~~
sangupta
Yup - looks like the same.

